# Slot cutter ?



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

Recently I found a box of router bits at a sale. They appear to have come from a production shop that has gone out of business. I picked up a 3/4, 1, 1 1/8 and 1 1/4".
They are a flat cross piece with two wings, Carbides mounted in the outer edge. The carbides are pointed and at a slight angle. It makes a smooth slot that has a tapered edge, and up to 1/2" deep. I did not know how I would use these, but at 25 cents ea. I could not pass them up.
Can anyone offer a use for them other than a decorative slot?
Thanks Ted


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Biscuits and splines come to mind.
BTW, I'll double your money if you care to get rid of them!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ted

They can be used in many,many ways to put in T & G joints,to make great spline stock,cut the lid off a box you made, small dado slots, etc. they are like a table saw but much better in all ways

Biscuit kits and Glue Spreader

http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-Slot-Tongue-Groove-Router-Bit-Set-/140436301352?pt=Routers_Bits
=======


gemnw said:


> Recently I found a box of router bits at a sale. They appear to have come from a production shop that has gone out of business. I picked up a 3/4, 1, 1 1/8 and 1 1/4".
> They are a flat cross piece with two wings, Carbides mounted in the outer edge. The carbides are pointed and at a slight angle. It makes a smooth slot that has a tapered edge, and up to 1/2" deep. I did not know how I would use these, but at 25 cents ea. I could not pass them up.
> Can anyone offer a use for them other than a decorative slot?
> Thanks Ted


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess I described this wrong. If you plunge this in - it makes circle 1/2 to 1 1/4 in dia. depending on the bit. Then if you move it in a direction it cuts a path 1/2 to 1 1/4 in in dia. up to 1/2" deep. It makes a wide shallow path in the surface.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

A picture in this case would help on this one.. 

You can also find the bit I'm sure on the MLCS website if you don't have a picture of it.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html

Or from

http://www.holbren.com/router-bits/

========



gemnw said:


> I guess I described this wrong. If you plunge this in - it makes circle 1/2 to 1 1/4 in dia. depending on the bit. Then if you move it in a direction it cuts a path 1/2 to 1 1/4 in in dia. up to 1/2" deep. It makes a wide shallow path in the surface.


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

BJ thanks for the router bit sites, but not on there. I will try to post some pictures later this week. Remember the patches on plywood shaped like a tongue depressor? This makes a path similar to that with a very slight slope on the side walls.
Ted


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ted

Most inlay sets will do the job with a template like a tongue depressor  many plywood makers use the same setup to fix the bad spots in plywood but they use a big punch setup..

========



gemnw said:


> BJ thanks for the router bit sites, but not on there. I will try to post some pictures later this week. Remember the patches on plywood shaped like a tongue depressor? This makes a path similar to that with a very slight slope on the side walls.
> Ted


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

I keep forgetting that I got old. I worked in a plywood mill in 70 - 73, and they used a Stanley router with a bit 1 1/4" wide. It was mounted to a plate. You set it down, pressed the router down and slid it on rails a pre determined length, and plug fit snugly. The bottom of the plate had points that held the plate from skidding. This was on a finish line. No punch press.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I suspect they cut a square slot. Might be some issues with respect to how you set up the cut but few cut a tapered slot intentionally. A stacked set of finger joint slotters do cut tapers, however. CMT, et. al., made/make rabbet style bits of different widths for slots, T&G's and garden-variety rabbets. Not a spectacular set of cutters.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Ted:



gemnw said:


> Recently I found a box of router bits at a sale. They appear to have come from a production shop that has gone out of business. I picked up a 3/4, 1, 1 1/8 and 1 1/4".
> They are a flat cross piece with two wings, Carbides mounted in the outer edge. The carbides are pointed and at a slight angle. It makes a smooth slot that has a tapered edge, and up to 1/2" deep. I did not know how I would use these, but at 25 cents ea. I could not pass them up.
> Can anyone offer a use for them other than a decorative slot?
> Thanks Ted


Is it possible that these are part of a finger joint stack? Take a look at this one?

Finger-Joint Router Bit - Lee Valley Tools

Is it possible that you've got part of a stack of these, in different sizes?


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry not stackable T shaped base with carbide welded at either side of cross bar. Bits are triangle shaped and ground to cut the width. When plunged it cuts a circle, when moved in a straight line it cuts a tongue depressor shape with a tapered edge. I will try to post pictures tomorrow.
Ted


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

*Router bit*

I finally had some help with this computer, a grandaughter came by. So here is a picture of the bits. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gemnw said:


> I finally had some help with this computer, a grandaughter came by. So here is a picture of the bits.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I take a look at these and my imagination tells me that they're for cutting small diameter circiles. Here's what I think: you have seen routed designs where one circle is imposed on another in a chain all around a circle? I think these are used for something like that.

There, that'll bring on the comments ;-)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ted

It almost looks like a taper plug hole cutter,I have some Rosette Cutters that look like almost the same as the one you posted.

Rosette Cutter Head
MLCS Rosette Cutters and Profile knives

Hex Shank Tapered Plug Cutters - Rockler Woodworking Tools

=====


gemnw said:


> I finally had some help with this computer, a grandaughter came by. So here is a picture of the bits.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

*Router bit*

I think they came out of a commercial shop, and were used for decoration (maybe)
I am going to that same sale tomorrow. He had a few in 1/2" shaft size also. If anyone is interested in something like that I can try to pick up what he has at .25 and .50 cents. It would be at cost and postage. He probably had 15 combined.

Ted, Creswell, Oregon


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Bj's plug cutter idea gets my vote. To begin with, they don't really look like high speed tools to me. 
I've got a bit for making smallish, about 2" dia" rosettes and I don't like running it much.


----------

